# Circulation Pumps



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm having trouble deciding which pumps to choose from..I was originally set on the maxi-jets but apparently they seem to have a constant rattling noise.
It's for a 140g freshwater with plants, so i'm looking for a light current just to stir up some dead spots. 5x turnover rate would be good enough or no?
Thanks.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Maxijets have always been silent and reliable for me. Hydor Koralias are the best bang for your buck in terms of amount of flow per $.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

im using a Hydor Koralias right now and love it!
Went through a few different brands before i found one i'll be sticking with


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have started using Maxi-Jet this year. Not so much of rattle but one always fail to start almost every time I stop it for feeding. Finally fried and I took it back for a trade. First time in over 13 years a power head burned out on me.

The other two 900 I am running in my 75g are doing quite well.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

+1 for Hydor Koralia units , various models look up the one that suits your needs.Built strong, easy to setup and clean,easy power consumption,and mentioned already bang for your buck/ outflow-rate.


----------

